# cold food in the day??



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right for the last 4 weeks i have been bulking but im getting sick of eating cold veg and meat who can help me out, what can i eat?? i cant cook in the day cos im out on the road all the time?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What do you do mate ?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im a street lighting electrician so im always out on the road i just had cold steak and veg lol any ideas??


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

by the way i have put on a stone in the 4 weeks im nearly 14 stone lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

have you considered a flask with big soups in ?

Also if you have room in your motor there are plenty of cheap stoves out there you could warm stuff up on.

Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

would big soups be ok? i would carry a stove but were not permitted to carry gas on our vehicles so is a bit difficult!! think u have done it tho with the soups cos i like those?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> would big soups be ok? i would carry a stove but were not permitted to carry gas on our vehicles so is a bit difficult!! think u have done it tho with the soups cos i like those?


My mate suggested it to me who owns the gym where l train.

:beer:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

was thinking of getting a inverter but most of the time i just aint got the time so soups seem like the way to go!! yeah i like street lighting think were getting new pfi here soon so gonna be even more busy


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

one more quick question how long should i be bulking for im doing a course on dbol at the minute aswell but when i started i was 12 and a half now im nearly 14 stne, muscles have got bigger but so has the belly i spose, i just dont no how big to get weight wise before i start a cut ? any advice would be good ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wont even begin to try and give you any advice on this one mate. I have no regime l actually follow so to speak.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i work for scottish and southern energy, they think its going pfi in 2013 and sse dont even want to go in for it so we mite be subbied out not sure yet!! its ok im thinking of doing cable jointing soon.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

How could you get anywhere near enough calories if your trying to gain muscle from soup :s?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what do u suggest then?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Think Gemilky means soups with loads of meat in mate,not just tins of mushroom soup:lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i wouldnt just eat the soup i would have soup with a peanut butter sandwich or a tin of tuna and a bannana or something!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

God said:


> How could you get anywhere near enough calories if your trying to gain muscle from soup :s?


No mate if you read it right l said BIG SOUP, and l suggest it to compliment his meat etc. He said he was sick of cold food day in day out.

:beer:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

this is true!! it will only aid my meals like i said it will be as something like tin of tuna, big soup ie meat potatoe veg , and a bannana and a protein shake does this sound ok?? i have been taking to work cold steak and brocolli etc.. not so good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> this is true!! it will only aid my meals like i said it will be as something like tin of tuna, big soup ie meat potatoe veg , and a bannana and a protein shake does this sound ok??


Its like this mate, the best diet in the world is the one you can STICK TOO.

So if you can swallow all that and not get sick of it then its all good.

You have a good mix there so yeah looks good to me for bulking.

:beer:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh right with you. Wasn't trying to be a d!ck, just couldn't really see what use soup was. Anyway hopefully you'll get a few more suggestions as I'm struggling to eat cold food at the moment and could do with changing it up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

God said:


> Oh right with you. Wasn't trying to be a d!ck, just couldn't really see what use soup was. Anyway hopefully you'll get a few more suggestions as I'm struggling to eat cold food at the moment and could do with changing it up


I think its a problem for a lot of us. Eating during the day is a pain in the ass or very expensive. I cant eat any thing cold that should be hot so it really bugs me.

:beer:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Make your own soups. Cut the veg and meat into very small chunks, make sure the soup/broth/stew is watery enough to drink. Get the recipe right, make a huge batch and freeze what you don't use. If you need more carbs take a sealed container with rice or potatos, pour on the soup and eat.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have used soups at times. I used to make my own using packets of spring veg, as a base then add loads of small pieces of chicken, onion, potato and leek. Whack in the oven for an hour or a slow cooker. Heat up as required a put in thermos.


----------



## john fenton (Oct 30, 2007)

try pasta wholemeal pitta s rice etc easy to eat cold with tuna chicken turkey etc just add a light sauce and some salad im in to nandos sauce at the min.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Make your own soups. Cut the veg and meat into very small chunks, make sure the soup/broth/stew is watery enough to drink. Get the recipe right, make a huge batch and freeze what you don't use. If you need more carbs take a sealed container with rice or potatos, pour on the soup and eat.


Thats what l was sort of gettong at but suggested the big soup as it is already full of veg.

:thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

you could use big soup but add a tin of tuna or 2 to the soup as you warm it up - that way the tuna wont be dry and the soup will be high in protein!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Take same stuff your eating now and just blend it... then heat it in morning and pop in soup flask. 2 cooked chicken fillets, celery,leeks,lentils,carrots and a stock cube blended till lumpy.. job done!

Eat a tin of tuna if your packing in the protein throughout the day, plus few scoops whey in a shaker..


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

matey im a spark im afraid id be getting mini microwave hiden in the van and a inverter and mick thosed bad boys steamin hot and eat them!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

a big flask of homemade stew m8, tiz what i do, also beany mince in a flask with a few slices of bread


----------

